# Any Fans of the Band, Journey??



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am sitting here, while I am catching up with the forum this morning, listening to my new Journey Greatest Hits 2 CD that just came out. I have read and heard some recent interviews where Steve Perry (former lead singer of the band) who was involved in the remastering, talk about the process, not that I understand one iota of it......But, the sound is incredible, so clear. I think he has one of the best voices EVER, and so emotional. And the musicianship of that band is topnotch - before the days of all the computer technology that can make anyone sound good. He supposedly is working on new solo material - I just hope he releases it! Anyway, awesome CD! :biggrin1:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, thanks for sharing...haven't heard it yet..


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I love Journey. Back in the day, Infinity was one of my favorite albums. I will have to get the new Greatest Hits.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

dbeech said:


> I love Journey. Back in the day, Infinity was one of my favorite albums. I will have to get the new Greatest Hits.


Patiently and Feeling That Way are on the new GH2 CD. Winds of March from the Infinity album is one of my very favorite Journey songs. I wish I could have gone to a concert back in the day when Steve P was lead singer, especially one from the Escape tour. We have gone to a couple with Arnel as lead singer, and while he has a good voice, the emotion or something is missing. I am glad for You Tube for the videos of that era that are available to at least catch a glimpse of what I missed!  And I do have the DVD of an Escape tour concert.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Here is a link to a recent (yesterday) interview with Steve Perry. It is kind of long, but I found if definitely interesting and fun to listen to. He has such a great laugh.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I am the biggest Steve Perry fan. Have all the Journey stuff too. Will definitely have to add the new one to my collection. Do you have Steve Perry's solo CD's? I hope he does something soon.

Went to see him in concert a while back with DD. It was the most amazing concert ever (except for David Bowie).


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Haha - yes, I think I have most of Journey's Steve Perry era music, except for Dream after Dream which I believe was a soundtrack album, and I have his solo work as well - love the Street Talk CD.  Greatest Hits I and Street Talk have been remastered, using new technology, and are being released on vinyl, coming out soon if they aren't out already. Not sure if the GH2 is coming out on vinyl or not. This last interview is the most positive I have heard, regarding him working on new material. From everything I have read, he is a perfectionist and his own harshest critic. But I have a bit more hope that it may happen now. Lucky you, to have actually seen him in concert!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I love Journey! I'm going to have to look for the cd set now.......


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

irnfit said:


> I am the biggest Steve Perry fan. Have all the Journey stuff too. Will definitely have to add the new one to my collection. Do you have Steve Perry's solo CD's? I hope he does something soon.
> 
> Went to see him in concert a while back with DD. It was the most amazing concert ever (except for David Bowie).


Bowie sucked... . I like Journey but Bowie would have been my #1 .


----------

